# lock computer option settings



## rahulnair_rahul (Mar 12, 2005)

hai everybody,

One of my users pc is getting locked automatically in every 15 minutes. He is using windows 2000 professional. Where can I change the settings to get this problem solved ?

I tried in gpedit.msc -> computer configurations -> windows settings -> security settings -> local policies -> security options -> idle time required before disconnecting session.

but it never works for me

any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Are you referring to the screen blanker password? Or perhaps the password coming out of standby? CP, Display, Properties, Screen Blanker, and turn off the password. For the Standby password, CP, Power Options, Advanced, uncheck the password prompt.


----------



## rahulnair_rahul (Mar 12, 2005)

i am referring to Ctrl+Alt+Del -> Lock Computer

This is automatically get locked in every 15 minutes


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm assuming that one of the things I mentioned is the issue, did you check those?


----------

